# Picked up an Oscar, Good deal or not?



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

My buddy has a huge community tank and his Oscar was taking up most of the space so Snagged it. 40 dollars, 10 inch Tiger Oscar. How much do these buggers usually go for?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

They usually give them away for free once people realise they get big and eat alot!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> My buddy has a huge community tank and his Oscar was taking up most of the space so Snagged it. 40 dollars, 10 inch Tiger Oscar. How much do these buggers usually go for?


They sell Massive one's at my LFS for 19.99$ It may depend on your Country/State but IMO you got ripped off


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> My buddy has a huge community tank and his Oscar was taking up most of the space so Snagged it. 40 dollars, 10 inch Tiger Oscar. How much do these buggers usually go for?


I would say it depends on how cool it looks. I've seen places up prices of oscars if they have really cool patterns on them. Still a little high.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Puddjuice said:


> My buddy has a huge community tank and his Oscar was taking up most of the space so Snagged it. 40 dollars, 10 inch Tiger Oscar. How much do these buggers usually go for?


I paid 20 canadian for a twelve in, better be one great looking Oscar for 40 bucks


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ive never seen an oscar for sale for over 20$... seems like the bigger they get the harder they are to get rid of-- Question is how good of a "buddy" is this guy??


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

You got ripped man I've seen massive oscars at Lfs's the most they ever were was 30 Canadian . Who cares tho it's only fourty bucks and u got a fish u like.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The huge ones have always been about 20 bucks in pretty much every LFS around here.


----------



## WegsXXI (Jun 10, 2009)

i have 2 12 inch oscars you want them?


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

IMO, thats a rip off. The most I would pay for a larger oscar is 25 to 30 dollars. You should have made him lower it.


----------

